

How expensive would it be to build this - asks a non tech?  - redwoods

This is fantastic - how much would you estimate it cost to build: http://www.thekillersmusic.com/html5#
======
RiderOfGiraffes
Clickable: <http://www.thekillersmusic.com/html5#>

FWIW, my browser isn't supported, I get an image, no links, no interaction, no
hint of what to do.

